# ISA Advice



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

I am contemplating going down the road of a self select stocks and funds ISA to try to get a better return than 1% or so.

I have read that if you invest in funds and the trend becomes rocky you can sideline into cash funds. Is that something you have heard of ?. More to the point is it possible? If so, what is a cash fund?

I thought stocks and funds were stocks and funds and did not think you could change them back into cash?

Your advice as always would be greatly apreciated

T. T.


----------



## sunnygjg (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi TT
You most certainly can move to cash from stocks/funds as suits your investment strategy. The proviso' being that you invest through one of the many 'supermarket' style brokers that are around, and you utilise their ISA wrapper. That way when you sell the cash is retained within the 'wrapper' and thus maintains it's tax free status.
I've been using Hargreaves Lansdown for many years and find them excellent (have a look here http://http://www.h-l.co.uk/) but there are others around so take some time to do some research.
Good luck with your investments :thumb:


----------

